# Kylie Jenner Non-Makeup Look



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kylie Jenner was photographed by the paparazzi wearing no makeup. Any thoughts on her bare face look?





Source


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 21, 2015)

_Meh_, looks like all the female actors I see first thing in the morning in the trailer, or whatever their call time is. So this is normal for me to see something like this.

Also why go to the counter with a full face on? She's going there for a reason.


----------

